# ~*(PiC)* Look what I did last night! (S/C 540i at high speed)



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Okay... another *stupid* move, the difference is the on board computer says 171.82mph this time............. and the beast is hungry for more speed as he pushes forward.










Still alive guys!









Regards,
JIMMY
www.Jimmy540i.com
(PS: I actually let go the gas a bit while taking this pic)


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

What race track were you driving on? :dunno: 

Patrick


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Patrick 320d said:


> *What race track were you driving on? :dunno:
> 
> Patrick *


Probably one of the ones otherwise known as SoCal freeways. :tsk:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Probably one of the ones otherwise known as SoCal freeways. :tsk: *


I wouldn't want to be on the same stretch of freeway (at night) at the same time!

Patrick


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

It's a terrifying speed in a country with piss-poor drivers and NO lane discipline...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I've driven faster than that in an E39 :flipoff:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I had my dad's STOCK E39 540i-6 speedo straight down (indicating 165+) on a high speed run in the desert some time ago. 

I used a hand-held GPS to calculate my true speed of 153.5 mph.

From your pic, I bet you are doing 145 or so....

Don't believe the OBC or Speedo. Take a pic of a GPS!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Yeah, right...I'll believe you're going 171.82mph when I see the police radar gun reading.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Jimmy,

A few questions:

Why is DSC off? There is no reason to have it off at that speed.

Is your car an Auto or 6-speed? What gear were you in for the picture?


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Emission said:


> *Jimmy,
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> ...


Well, he probably was in a fun mood and wanted to do a few hard launches prior to the top-speed run.

It's an auto. He can't drive. :flipoff:


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

Emission said:


> *Jimmy,
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> ...


DSC off: My guess is because the rear end is on jack stands.

Jimmy has an auto...hehe:flipoff:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

CD-55 said:


> *
> 
> ....because the rear end is on jack stands.
> 
> *


ROFL! :lmao:

With that in mind, we should be able to figure out the speed by looking at the tach and gearing.

I know the 6M needs 6th gear to hit top end - personal experience showed me 5th gear will only allow high 140's...

Someone? Anyone?


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

if i did that id be in jail with my luck


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

I don't know what scarier... doing that speed on a public highway or doing that speed WHILE taking a picture. :yikes:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

*!*



JPinTO said:


> *I don't know what scarier... doing that speed on a public highway or doing that speed WHILE taking a picture. :yikes: *


Actually:

1. Speed in excess of 125 mph
2. On a public highway
3. Taking a picture while driving
4. At night

Any two of those can get you killed.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: !*



Emission said:


> *
> 
> Actually:
> 
> ...


What do you mean any two? I assume that the word "Driving at a" should be placed in front of #1 and "Driving" in front of #2 and #4.

Do any single one of those and you could well end up dead through no fault of your own.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

*450HP & 3.15 Gearing*

Emission:

As for your question....

I thought about the same when I first installed the 3.15 differential because I knew I was going to S/C the car later on when Dinan supercharger becomes available. And I didn't want to loose too much top-speed because the car only has 5-speed (I rather my car to be Horsepower-limited a.k.a Drag-limited than Gear-Limited). Dinan tested a S/C 540i to drag-limited at almost 193mph.

The thing I found out after I installed the 3.15 is the RPM got up about 300RPM on every gear. Yes, the RPM seems a little high on normal speed (80~110mph) but I can live with it.

The good thing (which I realized later on after the 3.15) is when I floor the car at 160mph +, the needle of the RPM gauge gets high (5000 RPM +) in 5th gear and it actually slows down; while you see the needle of the speedometer goes MUCH faster than the RPM gauge.

I don¡¦t know what¡¦s the gear-limited top speed on the 3.15, a member of our forum has asked earlier and I did inquire at the other forum but didn¡¦t get a straight answer. Another thing is although the factory limits my gear to stop at 6500RPM, my 1,2,3,4 gears did go all the way to 7000+ RPM thanks to the Dinan download. I¡¦m going to try that on my 5th gear soon.

There are a few calculations from Roadfly members. They say the 3.15 goes up to 185mph and the 2.82 goes to 200mph, which I don¡¦t think it¡¦s rather high. Do you have any reliable calculations?

Also it was a task talking the pictures because I need to have my left knee controlling the steering wheel while holding the digital camera on my hand, and I have to push the button on the computer to see the actual-speed at the same time.

Phewww¡K. So much for a stupid move! Well worth it IMHO. I'm a crazy man, and crazy man does crazy things.


----------



## munk330ci (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: 450HP & 3.15 Gearing*



Jimmy540i.com said:


> *Emission:
> 
> Well worth it IMHO. I'm a crazy man, and crazy man does crazy things. *


you are an idiot.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: 450HP & 3.15 Gearing*



Jimmy540i.com said:


> *
> 
> Also it was a task talking the pictures because I need to have my left knee controlling the steering wheel while holding the digital camera on my hand, and I have to push the button on the computer to see the actual-speed at the same time.
> 
> Phewww¡K. So much for a stupid move! Well worth it IMHO. I'm a crazy man, and crazy man does crazy things. *


Jimmy,

I don't think you're crazy, I think you're brilliant. The things you've done to upgrade your 540i, and the fact that you're exploiting every ounce of your performance mods--I for one think that your genius simply isn't appreciated by the simpled-minded wanna'be's that lurk/post here.

What say this weekend you try to get some pix of you driving the car at 200+ mph?


----------



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

Next time take the picture as you hang out the moonroof................... " I have always wanted to know what it looks like at 140+ from that angle"

Thanks in advance !


----------

